# Wolves/ Grizzlies trade idea?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well we want a big man.. The Grizzlies have Lorenzen Wright. They need a pg since Damon Stoudemire is out for the season... We have Hudson.


*Wolves Trade:*
Troy Hudson 
Trenton Hassell

*Grizzlies Trade:*
Lorenzen Wright
Dantaye Jones


PG-Jaric/ Carter/ Wright?
SG-Jones/McCants/ Frahm
SF-Szczerbiak/Dupree/Skita(could be dealt for a future 2nd rounder)
PF-KG/Griffin/Madsen
C-Wright/ Olowokandi/Dw.Jones

What do you think? Then if we would make a deal for Artest involving Wally, McCants would probably start..


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I like the idea, but however I think the Grizzlies want a more similar PG like Damon and Huddy isn't the one, but since if they plan to start another PG off their own roster then it's settled.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I really like this idea. It helps us clear cap space while still acquiring playes that would make an impact. Though he gets a bad rep on this board, I personally don't think that Wright is all that bad. I think he could be solid. I am a huge fan of Jones.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Highly unlikely. Hudson's not exactly the veteran presence Memphis will be looking for, and his contract is appalling. 

Also, Memphis is very shallow at center. Lorenzen Wright is really all we have. Any deal for him will more than likely require another big in return.

Lorenzen for Hudson and Olowokandi is a more realistic scenario.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok. Huddy, Hassell, and Kandi for Dahntay Jones and Lorenzen Wright since you said the C position is thin.

We got Dwayne Jones who has yet played and it's a good time to play him and get the taste of the NBA once Kandi is 'gone'.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Ok. Huddy, Hassell, and Kandi for Dahntay Jones and Lorenzen Wright since you said the C position is thin.
> 
> We got Dwayne Jones who has yet played and it's a good time to play him and get the taste of the NBA once Kandi is 'gone'.


I have a hard time believing we'd trade Dahntay Jones and Wright's $8M expiring to get Troy Hudson and Trenton Hassel's contract.

None of those guys we're getting back are worth Jones. I'd rather keep starting Bobby Jackson or Antonio Burks than Hudson, who isn't the distributor or leader we need.

If we trade for a point guard, it's going to be a guy who has head on straight and has had more than one good week in the playoffs.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He is basically the type of guard that will come in when you need points. He is going to penetrate or shoot. He has made nice passes before though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> He is basically the type of guard that will come in when you need points. He is going to penetrate or shoot. He has made nice passes before though.


Meh, we've got Bobby Jackson for that.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Meh, we've got Bobby Jackson for that.


For about 50 games a season.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> For about 50 games a season.


Hudson isnt exactly the healthiest player in the world. I don't think it makes the grizz any better, so I think the wolves need to look elsewhere.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Hudson isnt exactly the healthiest player in the world. I don't think it makes the grizz any better, so I think the wolves need to look elsewhere.


Like what?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

man up and trade Garnett and start over.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

JBoog35 said:


> man up and trade Garnett and start over.



I think this team can still be competitive with solid pieces around KG. You can not just give up on the squad you got when you have him on your roster. You got to keep pushing.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

realize, All the contracts are going to run out, not tradable, Wally will be rumored till he's gone, HUD and Hassell, same thing. We can draft, oh wait, we owe at least one pick to LAC, which they are going to be laughing because they get the way better deal. We only will have the mid level exception until wally's gone. This team has no tradable assets. I see a .500 team for the next 3 years.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

JBoog35 said:


> realize, All the contracts are going to run out, not tradable, Wally will be rumored till he's gone, HUD and Hassell, same thing. We can draft, oh wait, we owe at least one pick to LAC, which they are going to be laughing because they get the way better deal. We only will have the mid level exception until wally's gone. This team has no tradable assets. I see a .500 team for the next 3 years.


yeah our front office needs to realize, that we need to have draft picks to get better, *******es...trading a far better player in cassell for jaric and a scrub...then lets toss in our first round pick...he had better not trade any more picks


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Trades will come along. I think the D-League will actually help a team like ours who is quite over the cap, giving us some solid roles players in a couple of years. Each year, the amount a player makes will probably go up depending on the contract, but it is one less year a team has to wait for it to expire. Griffin is only 24. Jaric is like 26. McCants 22. I can defenatly see these guys as starters given a year or two, as Jaric already is.
Its like you just found a gem, one of the best in the world. You left it on the shelf for sometime without polishing it or buying a safe for it ect. Are you just going to throw it out after that? No.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> yeah our front office needs to realize, that we need to have draft picks to get better, *******es...trading a far better player in cassell for jaric and a scrub...then lets toss in our first round pick...he had better not trade any more picks


agreed


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> yeah our front office needs to realize, that we need to have draft picks to get better, *******es...trading a far better player in cassell for jaric and a scrub...then lets toss in our first round pick...he had better not trade any more picks


Yep, but will they do with the trade picks? If we get the first round pick in return, will it ever used, i mean, in a very extremely important way? McHale surely does have a bad history of drafting the first round picks in last 10 years apart from KG, Wally and Ray Allen (sorta) but traded him away for Marbury. 

Paul Grant? No sucess. Will Avery, not much. Ndudi Ebi, our supposed to be the only hopeful first round pick in '03. Then there went away some picks due to the Joe Smith incident, which McHale admitted to be playing a role in this. General Managers are supposed to make the teams to get better by year and year, but supposedly McHale isn't doing this any much.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

But still, a team neeeeeds picks to win. I think the Joe Smith punishment was far too harsh, even if they restored a couple of picks. Trading away a pick with Cassell was a disaster. We lost an expiring contract and a first rounder... For a 6-year guy.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> But still, a team neeeeeds picks to win. I think the Joe Smith punishment was far too harsh, even if they restored a couple of picks. Trading away a pick with Cassell was a disaster. We lost an expiring contract and a first rounder... For a 6-year guy.


I agree, I wasn't too happy with the NBA's harsher punishment with this incident. Perhaps a year or two without first round pick sounded better. It hurted the franchise a lot than most people would think.

Why, why, McHale, mustn't you choose to sign/have players with longer contracts? Why?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

What the hell? Why would we do that? Not sure why we'd want to trade Hudson or Hassell in the first place. And for Lorenzen Wright and Dahntay Jones? Yuck! If we were that willing to part with Hassell or Hudson we'd have Artest (Indy wants Hassell and Al Harrington and Atlanta wants Hudson). And I'll just forget that you said McCants would probably start.


----------

